# experienced GSD owner confused



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi all, 

Things have calmed down somewhat with our new girl. She is starting to accept my husband. He is as many of you suggested ignoring her unless he is feeding her. Her barking sessions with him dont last near as long or seem as upset. It is more and more like she is trying to talk with him. He is now starting to respond to her a little bit and she seems like it. To be honest she reminds me of a kid throwing a temper tantrum. She is learning sit and down but it is still very much on her terms. 

I've got to say I'm quit a bit upset with the person we got her from. I was told originally she was two. When I picked her up I asked her birthday and was told August which would make her 14 almost 15 months, but I have serious doubts this little girl is that old. She is chewing everything in sight. As she is the grandniece of my old man I know the size her lines get. She is not even 50 lbs. My old guy is 98lbs and his brother was 96lbs. She has destroyed several balls, a snugga tugga and a pair of houseslippers. I do know she has been through heat once. My vet has been closed over the holiday so I haven't been able to get her seen yet, but I'm wondering if anyone knows how long teething last because the more time we spend with her the more her actions convince us that she is still just a puppy.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Here's a link to your previous thread in case people aren't familiar with the story: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru.../173219-experienced-gsd-owner-needs-help.html

Teething is usually going to happen in the 4-6 month old range, so unless she was born in August of 2011 she should be well past the teething age. That doesn't mean she's going to be past the chewing phase though, I've had dogs that were never destructive chewers, even as a puppy, I've had some that were bad for the first year or year and a half and then outgrew it, and I"ve had others (Halo!!!) who still chew well into adulthood.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I have had dogs that really chewed on things until 2-3 years of age.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Some dogs are just aggressive chewers forever--don't think chewing is limited to the teething stage! I sometimes board a GSDx who is about 3 or 4 years old now, and I have to put up everything within his reach or it will be chewed. I can't even put a bed in his kennel--he's eaten every kind of bed I've tried. Now he just eats the doghouse.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

This is different. It's like she is having to chew everything testing it out. It may still be nerves being new with us. She is making great progress taking turkey from my husband without even a growl tonight. She is very curious and just watching everything from her kennel when he is home.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

My Rottweiler is a chewer: he wants to destroy everything. He is 3 years old, and I highly doubt he will outgrow it.

My male GSD is a "nervous chewer." He never destroys things, just picks them up and chew chew chew (particularly if they squeak... he'll squeak toys FOREVER if he's nervous/excited). He is 4 years old and again, will not outgrow the behavior. 

Your vet will be able to give you an approximate age of the dog. If she's gone through a heat cycle, I highly doubt she's still in a "teething" stage.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

We have a vet appointment Monday to get her a Rabies shot and to find out how soon we can get her spayed. She went after one of my tennis shoes this morning, but I filled a kong with the kong stuff and now she is happily trying to get to that. LOL 

I think things are going to be ok. She is still scared of my husband but the growls are going away. He fed her some more turkey breast last night with not a single growl. Also when she started barking in her Kennel my husband told her hush now, and she layed right down for him. Will still keep her kenneled for a while until she is totally solid with him but things are looking up.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

shes sounds like she might be a "power chewer", get her a nyla bone, she might like that


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Are Nyla Bones safe for GS dogs? I've heard horror stories about plastic getting stuck internally and emergency surgery. Big Beef Marrow bones from the butcher, have always worked well for my big doggies (supervised only).


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

You can get her a big old elk antler too. 

Ever see someone chewing ice? Lots of theories for it but a lot of time it's a nerve thing/nervous energy. I have a feeling she's doing it for these reasons too. 

There are a lot of good websites and resources available - like the Shy K9 group on Yahoo. Check that out - you will find lots in the archives.

ETA - I am going to combine your threads - it helps to keep everything in one place.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I've been reading the forums and we've been trying everything for our new girl. We've have been kenneling her when husband is home. He ignores her for the most part and when she starts bark/growling him. We sit and talk right outside her kennel so she gets used to him. He feeds her. He will talk softly with her. Some days she seems to be doing good, then like today he walked by her kennel and she lunged. I think she would have bit him had she not been in the kennel. He did nothing different. This is so frustrating! I talked with her previous trainer and was told she was good with her husband that she would sit down wait and hup to jump into or on something and off to get down. Yet she does none of that stuff for us. I can get her to sit and down but she won't stay.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

*I have failed.*

Tonight I feel like a total failure. I thought things were getting better but tonight she growled my daughter. Tomorrow morning we are going to the vet and if there is no medical problems that might be causing this, we are going to have figure out something else. (another home?) Even though my daughter goes back to college, in a few weeks... this is unacceptable. There is something more than just fear going on here. She has been totally fine with my daughter up until now. My husband has been nothing but nice to her, she has been here two weeks she should be feeling more comfortable and secure. I am totally destroyed. She has stolen my heart, but I won't put my family in danger.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Is this a dog of your own lines/breeding?


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Whenever you take in a dog, it can take a month or so before they feel like they're here to stay, and show you who they really are. Though many generalizations can be made, truth is each is an individual, and it can easily take humans much longer to figure out who this creature really is. I suggest a walk and a sit together in different places, with periods of quiet observation of one another and your surroundings would help the lack of bond which exists dissolve away and help create one. She's figured out you control the resources (feed her), so isn't giving you any crap, and is already working for you fetching the ball. So if daughter and hubby take some time to be one on one...well, things ought to improve. Not working her, fetching balls, just walking, and being with her, in new places and seeing if she can settle. When she wants to, she'll bring them a ball too. Patience is it's own reward, observation and quiet contemplation may get her where you need to go quicker than otherwise.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I think this goes far beyond a lack of a bond . Unstable is unstable.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Is this a dog of your own lines/breeding?


No I don't breed. I get my doggies from a SAR breeder. This was a one that washed out of training because she chases small fuzzies. I've already contacted her. She said she trusts my judgement, I've owned her doggies for years. She was very appologetic and said she wouldn't have given her to me if she knew she would act this way. If the vet doesn't find anything wrong she suggested having her put down, she will take her back but would probably have her put down.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

dOg said:


> Whenever you take in a dog, it can take a month or so before they feel like they're here to stay, and show you who they really are. Though many generalizations can be made, truth is each is an individual, and it can easily take humans much longer to figure out who this creature really is. I suggest a walk and a sit together in different places, with periods of quiet observation of one another and your surroundings would help the lack of bond which exists dissolve away and help create one. She's figured out you control the resources (feed her), so isn't giving you any crap, and is already working for you fetching the ball. So if daughter and hubby take some time to be one on one...well, things ought to improve. Not working her, fetching balls, just walking, and being with her, in new places and seeing if she can settle. When she wants to, she'll bring them a ball too. Patience is it's own reward, observation and quiet contemplation may get her where you need to go quicker than otherwise.


I think maybe you missed part of the thread. We brought her home two weeks ago. She was fine with my daughter and has been chasing balls with her as well as me every day until yesterday when she started growling her. She has always been wary of my husband but I thought we were making progress until 2 nights ago when she lunged at him through the kennel. She has gotten treats from him since the very beginning and all her food from him for over a week. She was still a little growly but it was calming down. Then boom crazy dog. I'm the only one she lets near her. We've taken adult rescue dogs several times in the past. One of our greatest successes was bringing in a full grown male Akita who had been abused. I have 5 acres out in the middle of nowhere. I don't ask much of my dogs. I have enough space to pen them when a stranger comes over. They don't have to be social with anyone but my family and our other dogs. They have plenty of toys food and exercize. We are dog people. I feel like I've failed her somehow, but I'm at my wits end.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

carmspack said:


> I think this goes far beyond a lack of a bond . Unstable is unstable.


I hope not.  But if I have to I will have her put down. She goes to the vet today to see if there is any kind of a medical reason for this behavior. She is an unspayed female. I was told she just got out of heat a few weeks ago and I was going to have her spayed just as soon as she got used to us, but I'm wondering if maybe this is the cause of the agression. Could she be coming into heat or maybe with puppies? IDK Hopefully my regular vet will have some answers.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

She may be a nerve bag, but until you can rule out thyroid, or if she's cycling, or pregnant, I wouldn't worry about putting her down yet...
was she crate trained? some of that fire maybe simply territorial, leave sleeping dog lie sort of thing.

toss one of your husband's dirty t-shorts in her kennel.

seriously, just do it...let her learn who he is with her nose.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm so sorry this isn't working out 

If I were you, I would return her to the breeder, let her 'do the deed' if it has to be done. 

I just find it odd, (and I am certainly NOT implying you or anyone is lying) that the dog was supposedly "ok" at the breeders and such weird behavior in your home with your husband and now daughter?? 

again, I'm so sorry, but also again, I'd return her, let the breeder deal with whatever has to be done


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

dOg said:


> She may be a nerve bag, but until you can rule out thyroid, or if she's cycling, or pregnant, I wouldn't worry about putting her down yet...
> was she crate trained? some of that fire maybe simply territorial, leave sleeping dog lie sort of thing.
> 
> toss one of your husband's dirty t-shorts in her kennel.
> ...


The dirty clothes thing is one of the first tricks we tried. She has been snuggling his dirty shirt (replaced every couple of days) since almost the beginning. 

Vet said she is ok. She is obviously an untrained adolecent and very fearful of men. She was just fine with our female vet but she reacted when she heard a mans voice in the waiting room. Our vet thinks we have caught it in time and can work with her since its mostly been growling. She has a trainer she wants to evaluate the dog and once we get her into classes she will give her some anti-anxiety medicine.


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

you can tell the genetics of some dogs by taking them out of their environment where they feel safest... take a dog to a neutral place where its NOT safe and you can see the true colors show .... now some dogs take at least a month to settle in, some less, some even longer....

honestly if the dog is showing this type of behavior return her to her breeder...


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I'm so sorry this isn't working out
> 
> If I were you, I would return her to the breeder, let her 'do the deed' if it has to be done.
> 
> ...


Believe me we find it odd as well.  Breeder is a widow with female roomate who does not currently have a man around so may have never have seen the problem. At least we hope. She lives over 700 miles from us. I have texted with the trainer who claims dog has all these commands that dog does obviously not know. I think that this may be where the problem happened. Or I hope so because I've known breeder for 9+ years and gotten 3 dogs from her in the past without a problem. 

I'm really more torn than ever after talking with the vet. She thinks the dog can be saved. She has always loved our dogs and has said they have the best hips and temperment she has ever seen in shepherds. (well at least until now on the temperment) She has recommended a trainer and said if we decided to do the training she will give us anti anxiety medicine for the dog (BTW dog was fine with female vet but reacted badly when she heard the voice of a man in the waiting room through a closed door). Husband is unsure he is afraid I will become even more attached and still have to put her down if it doesn't work. We must all be behind the decision for this to end happily. I don't know what I'm going to do if he decideds he not willing. I will either have to put her down or try to find her a all female home. Which I don't even know how or where to start.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

What kind of home was she in previously? It sounds strange that they noticed nothing. If she was in SAR training, she had to be around different people. How old is your daughter?
It is sad that the breeder would not work with her.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

RebelGSD said:


> What kind of home was she in previously? It sounds strange that they noticed nothing. If she was in SAR training, she had to be around different people. How old is your daughter?
> It is sad that the breeder would not work with her.


My daughter is almost 20 and only home for Christmas break. I have no idea what trainers home was like. (I'm pretty sure this where the problems are coming from) not even sure that she did any training with her. It doesn't seem like it. 

Breeder has 6 dogs and a full time job. She did do SAR as well, but retired after her last dog passed. Grizzly was kept outside in a large pen because breeder also has a cat that is why she was looking for a good home for her.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I wonder whether she was abused by a man in the previous home and they are not upfront with you. She is young and there is a chance that she can be turned around with training. You can have a muzzle on her while shevis around your husband. Working on obedience helps with these dogs and gives them structure.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

RebelGSD said:


> I wonder whether she was abused by a man in the previous home and they are not upfront with you. She is young and there is a chance that she can be turned around with training. You can have a muzzle on her while shevis around your husband. Working on obedience helps with these dogs and gives them structure.


What kind of muzzle do you suggest? She freaked at soft muzzle at vets office. I was afraid she was going to hurt herself.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Oh gosh, it sounds like she is getting worse instead of better. Personally, I wouldn't want to deal with an aggression problem; I'd take her back to the breeder. If she acted fine there, but is a basket case at your house, maybe it's just not the right situation for her. I know you want everyone, especially the dog, to be happy, and it doesn't sound like anyone is. 

If you want to work on the issue, I would get her on the anti-anxiety medication your vet suggested. This at least may calm her brain down to the point where she can get some relief from her own stress. At that point you may find it easier to work with her.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

*tearing hair out!*



Freestep said:


> Oh gosh, it sounds like she is getting worse instead of better. Personally, I wouldn't want to deal with an aggression problem; I'd take her back to the breeder. If she acted fine there, but is a basket case at your house, maybe it's just not the right situation for her. I know you want everyone, especially the dog, to be happy, and it doesn't sound like anyone is.
> 
> If you want to work on the issue, I would get her on the anti-anxiety medication your vet suggested. This at least may calm her brain down to the point where she can get some relief from her own stress. At that point you may find it easier to work with her.


It was getting better until the weekend. Got bad, now it is getting better again. Don't know why she growled my daughter that night but they are fine now. My daughter thinks it was because she had been with friends who had animals and didn't smell right. Think my husband being home from work all day two days (actually 3 because of holiday) in a row stress dog and that didn't help. Its one step forward and two steps back with Grizzly. Taking her back to breeder is not an option. Breeder is 700+ miles away and told me to put her down if I can't fix her no one can. However, I called the trainer my vet recommended this morning and apparently we've totally been doing this wrong. (everyone is telling me something different, tearing hair out.) Trainer vet recommend said she is not to be kenneled but on a leash when my husband is ignoring her. If she barks when she gets up and moves make her lay down and stay. Everyone else has been telling me not to correct her but this trainer says to correct. That will be interesting but am going to try. Also trainer has free training session once a week, so am going attend one of the sessions and see if I like how it goes and if we want to sign up for more. Vet won't put her on anti-anxiety medicine until trainer says so. Breeder recommended the homeopathic kind you buy from pets mart. (everyone telling me something different and I don't know who to trust)


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I can see your confusion Most likely your going to have to try different things to see what kinda works best for her..

I tend to agree with not keeping her crated , dogs can view their crates as 'their space' and don't appreciate it being invaded by someone, OR, it can be a type of thing where she has no where to go so she's going to react.

Mine are fine in a crate in the house, but put Masi in one in say, my car, if I'm at a dog show, and there's going to be a reaction if a stranger or a dog come real close.

I think, and here's another opinion to throw in the pot it's hard to say 'correct or don't correct' not being right there to 'see' what's going on...In a way, I would correct it, but then again, it can be a catch 22, I'd rather have her "growl" or 'react' somewhat (not go nutso obviously), vs be silent and go for a full out bite..The 'reaction', is telling you somethings "up" whereas no reaction and a full out assault can be unpredictable..make sense?? She is giving you a heads up with her reacting..

I think tho, you should definately attend the trainers freebies, and see how that goes, maybe she could come to the house and see how she reacts to get a handle on it??

Honestly, I'm all for meds if they help, but I just wouldn't go that route yet, to young in my opinion to start medicating her..

Hope i haven't confused you further! Go with your gut


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

shepherdmom said:


> Taking her back to breeder is not an option. Breeder is 700+ miles away and told me to put her down if I can't fix her no one can.


Nice way for the breeder to dump the problem on someone else. That makes me kinda mad. Did she tell you she was sending you a problem dog?



> However, I called the trainer my vet recommended this morning and apparently we've totally been doing this wrong. (everyone is telling me something different, tearing hair out.)


I know, it is confusing and frustrating. You just have to find something that works, if what you're doing so far isn't working, try another tack. If you ask ten different trainers the same question, you'll likely get ten different answers... so who are you supposed to listen to? What you've been doing could very well be "right" for another dog, and so it doesn't mean you've been "doing it wrong". If you have the wherewithall to keep working with her, hopefully you'll hit upon the right technique for her before you lose all your hair.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I suggest the soft muzzle, she can eat and drink with it. You can find instructions on line as to how to introduce the muzzle to the dog. They get used to it and your husband will be safe.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the advise.  What we are doing now is obviously not working so I'm going to switch it up. We have an appointment for a training session tonight. It's a 60 mile drive one way but will be worth it if it helps. If we like the trainer and the way it works will probably put her in the class.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Freestep said:


> Nice way for the breeder to dump the problem on someone else. That makes me kinda mad. Did she tell you she was sending you a problem dog?


We went and picked the dog up. We spent the day with her before we brough her home. Breeder says she did not know dog would react this way to a male and I believe her. She is a widow with no man in her life. I've known her for 9+ years and gotten three dogs from her. This is not just some random breeder off the internet. I met her through SAR many years ago when I was helping another friend train her puppy. I had mentioned to her we were looking at a rescue dog down in Vegas and she said if I was willing to drive a little further she had a two year old (great grand niece of my loving Budddy) that I could have. She fully disclosed that she had washed out of training for chasing small furry creatures. This is not a problem for me as all we have is a big old loving dog. (really you would think this guy was a lab not a shepherd he is so people friendly) Trouble is I think the supposed trainer she was with lied to the breeder and to me. At least I hope that is what this is! I don't know what this trainers house was like but that had to have been where she learned her fear of males. Unfortunately even though I've done training before its been many many years. Things have changed and I have not kept up. I've been spoiled by the wonderful dogs I've had from this breeder in the past. I feel like this is my fault for not anticipating issues. Her other dogs have been so lovy and people friendly that I never expected this. 



> I know, it is confusing and frustrating. You just have to find something that works, if what you're doing so far isn't working, try another tack. If you ask ten different trainers the same question, you'll likely get ten different answers... so who are you supposed to listen to? What you've been doing could very well be "right" for another dog, and so it doesn't mean you've been "doing it wrong". If you have the wherewithall to keep working with her, hopefully you'll hit upon the right technique for her before you lose all your hair.


Trying another tack tonight. Have an appointment with the trainer at 7:15. Keep your fingers crossed for me. I hope to report tomorrow that I'm not bald yet.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Keeping fingers crossed.
If the pervious owner the " trainer " abused her, it is no wonder he is not bragging about it.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Hoping you get some good insights and tools to help Grizzly settle into a happy life. It is wonderful that you are not giving up easy, trying everything.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Don't praise me yet. My hubby done. Met the trainer last night and had one of the most well behaved dogs there. Got home and she freaked out. Hubby and Buddy were fast asleep in the bedroom. We walked in the door and she instantly went guard dog. Hackles up barking and growling... @ air. There seriously was nothing there. It took me nearly 45 min... to get her to calm down.... when it was all over and I finally getting ready to go to bed, my husband got up. He told me he feels like a prisoner in our home. He is afraid to walk into the living room for fear of setting the dog off. He pointed out how unfair we were being to Buddy who was trying to hide his 95 pound behind under the covers because a 45 lb misbehaving adolecent is barking and growling from several rooms away. Breeder is going to call me this morning. I'm either driving the dog back to her today or... I think poor dog is telling me the only way she knows how that she is not happy here.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

shepherdmom said:


> He told me he feels like a prisoner in our home. He is afraid to walk into the living room for fear of setting the dog off. He pointed out how unfair we were being to Buddy who was trying to hide his 95 pound behind under the covers because a 45 lb misbehaving adolecent is barking and growling from several rooms away. Breeder is going to call me this morning. I'm either driving the dog back to her today or... I think poor dog is telling me the only way she knows how that she is not happy here.


I agree with you. Healthy, happy, stable dogs don't just freak for no apparent reason. It's a dangerous situation and no way for a dog to live... not to mention your poor husband, who has been such a good sport through all of this, and poor old Buddy. I have to praise your fortitude thus far, you've done more for this dog than I would have been willing to. But there comes a point where you have to take others' feelings into consideration, as well as your own sanity.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

This dog sounds like a full time, emotionally demanding & potentially very risky large scale project. There are those who enjoy such a challenge but I'm not among them. The breeder really should take the dog back & make it her problem.

She might have been abused but not necessarily. Fearful dogs often feel instinctively more threatened by men. Note too, a dog with solid nerves will not globalize mistreatment & will recover quickly when in a safe environment. 

This poor girl gives every indication of having (at best) an unstable & fearful temperament. My niece has a dog that's moderately anxious & fearful. Managing him is a lifelong endeavor riddled with setbacks. I suspect that your girl is a considerably more serious & more challenging case. Your husband & Buddy don't seem to have much enthusiasm for this challenge. Nor do I fault them.

Intentionally or not, this girl was misrepresented. She's not simply a poor fit with your household, she's a potentially disastrous misfit. I'm very, very sorry for all of you. The breeder really should step up & take the poor girl back. If she needs to be euthanized, IMO a good breeder should take on that onerous responsibility. If she can be rehabbed & re-homed, this too is best accomplished by the breeder.

Once again, I wish you luck. What a truly sad situation.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks all for your support. She is back with the breeder.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am very sorry. What we can do, we can offer them a chance. It is very sad when they don't take it.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

RebelGSD said:


> I am very sorry. What we can do, we can offer them a chance. It is very sad when they don't take it.


Thank you. We are very sad it didn't work out. We will take a step back and try to decide if our old boy is happy being an only doggie. Maybe go back to our original plan of visiting Las Vegas rescue to see if we can find him a friend. Has anyone had any experience with them?


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

How old is Buddy? If he's up there in age, I would seriously wait or at least take him with you so he could meet the dog(s) in question and decide for himself if he could tolerate another dog.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Buddy is 9. Up until his brother died just before Thanksgiving he has always had other dogs around. He is very well socialized. He loves kids, people and other dogs. We think he is actually a lab in a shepherds body. LOL The last couple of years have been tough. We've lost several of our furry family due to old age and illness. Then his brother got sick and went downhill so fast.... Buddy is our last one and we had hoped having a friend for him would be a good thing, but obviously the little girl we brought home just didn't work, but don't think the problem was Buddy, but the dog we picked. Neither my husband and I had wanted to do the puppy thing right now so we thought a resuce dog might be the answer. But maybe not, maybe a puppy for him to herd around might be better.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Marriqges break up sometimes, and people usually go into them with better knowledge of each other. This was not a good match, but there are plenty of nice girls out there that Buddy would love. Don't get discouracged. The 11 yo male of a friend of mine got totally rejuvenated when she adopted a 3yo male. The two of them play like puppies and the younger one is very respectful of the limitations of the older dog.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

RebelGSD said:


> Don't get discouracged. The 11 yo male of a friend of mine got totally rejuvenated when she adopted a 3yo male. The two of them play like puppies and the younger one is very respectful of the limitations of the older dog.


Thanks.  We are not discouraged. Just taking a step back and trying to decided what is best for all of us. We feel like Buddy wants a friend. We just have to find the right friend for him that will work for us as well.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm glad the breeder took her back. Your approach to step back & take some time finding the right companion for yourselves & Buddy is a good one. IF you know of a decent local breeder, they are often terrific sources for wonderful adults, including young adults.


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

there is nothing wrong with getting a rescue dog. a good rescue will "require" you to bring your dog, and every family member to meet potentials.
who know's, a girl dog might not be what he wants. he may want a guy pal to hang with, you just have to find what he'll tolerate, and that's usually not young, energetic playful puppies, especially at his age.
contact a rescue, ask questions, explain your needs and wants, they should try and match you up with the best fit that they have.
if all else fails, make a road trip one weekend to san diego, as we have a big selection at our rescue.
Welcome to Coastal German Shepherd Rescue of San Diego | Coastal German Shepherd Rescue San Diego


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

RubyTuesday said:


> I'm glad the breeder took her back. Your approach to step back & take some time finding the right companion for yourselves & Buddy is a good one. IF you know of a decent local breeder, they are often terrific sources for wonderful adults, including young adults.


Unfortunately I don't know anyone local. There is not even a rescue in my area. (Northern Nevada). I did contact two California Rescues who are both willing to work with me. I filled out all the paperwork and am waiting to hear back.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Bismarck said:


> there is nothing wrong with getting a rescue dog. a good rescue will "require" you to bring your dog, and every family member to meet potentials.
> who know's, a girl dog might not be what he wants. he may want a guy pal to hang with, you just have to find what he'll tolerate, and that's usually not young, energetic playful puppies, especially at his age.
> contact a rescue, ask questions, explain your needs and wants, they should try and match you up with the best fit that they have.
> if all else fails, make a road trip one weekend to san diego, as we have a big selection at our rescue.
> Welcome to Coastal German Shepherd Rescue of San Diego | Coastal German Shepherd Rescue San Diego


I have contacted two Northern California Rescues who seem to be somewhat close. (Well within a day's drive anyway) and started paperwork. Buddy is a sweeheart. He loves everyone. His brother and other dogs through the years that have passed away were always in charge. He has never even lifted his leg to pee, he is so not dominate that I worry about an older dog bullying him. The last time I took him to the vet there was an agressive toy poodle in the waiting room and he kept inching further and further away and closer to me, he had no interest in taking it on. He is total 94 lbs of mush. I think he would be fine with any dog that was playful and non agressive. Gosh I wish San Diego was closer! I would love to have someone help us match up with a good fit. Hopefully the rescues I contacted will be able to help. I really don't care if it is a puppy or an older dog just so long as it can be part of our family.


----------

